# Diary of a newbe



## Worththewait (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all, this is the 1st time I've ever joined a forum, although I've read some through the course of my longing to be a parent journey. My husband and I have like probably everyone else, a long and stressful few yrs, ttc without success.  Although, a painful time, we never really shared it with anyone else as it was so personal. We enquired about adoption in January, thinking 'new year new start', and attended an information evening in February. We've just completed 2 days of our 2 1/2 day adoption preparation course, and it's only because of that, that we've felt able to share the next chapter of our lives with other people. Knowing that there are so many people in the same position as us, has inspired us and made us feel part of something really special. The 1st 2 days of the course were a rollercoaster of emotions. Sadness at what so many children have to experience in their young lives, anger at how some birth parents can treat their children so badly and joy and hope hearing the adoptive parents talk about their experience and how happy and fulfilled their lives r now. Looking forward to r final half day and keeping this diary, and sharing experience with all of u. Till next time x


----------



## Worththewait (Apr 21, 2011)

how did u all get on with telling your families and how did they react? My mother and father r so liberal and laid back they just took the news as just another day in the life, while my dh and I struggled with telling his parents as they led quite sheltered lives and r very old school. My dh couldn't even be in the same room. He had strict instructions that I must tell his mother and neither he nor his father must b in the same room at the time as it was subject that they couldn't handle talking about. So thankfully the sheep were lambing, ensuring his father was otherwise occupied leaving me free to do the deed. My dh made himself scarce, retreating to his former bedroom and I just came out with it. I could c automatically the disappointment, but attempt to b pleased. We left soon after. My dh assurred me that telling his mum would insured the rest of the family would know and we wouldn't have to tell them. Thing was, I wanted to share r news and not hide it like it was something to b ashamed of. So I text them all straight away. To my shock they've all been so supportive and pleased for us. My dh's mum has come round thankfully, and now it's all she can talk about!


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi hun, just wanted to wish you luck on your adoption journey    

We have completed our prep training and are waiting for HS to begin, which should be any time now   (I'm getting a lil impatient now   ) 

We had told our close family members and friends about our fertility journey and they were very supportive, even when they knew we had to use a donor.  They have also been very supportive about our decision to adopt - if they hadn't had liked the 'donor way' or the 'adoption way' that would have been their look out as we arn't ashamed of it.  We plan to tell the rest of our family and friends once we are approved   we can't wait to tell them infact (I won't tell them just now as I'm scared it'll jinx it   ) and if we get any negative reactions they can go jump   I'm sure they will all be fine actually.  The ones we have told so far are really excited for us. 

Lots of luck, Charlie x


----------



## mum-in-waiting (Jan 26, 2011)

hi

its an interesting question about telling friends and family, we went very quickly from find out we couldn't have children natuarlly to deciding to adopt so had to break both bits of news at once, my family ahve been great but husbands mum keeps telling us about IVF couple who have had children after a couple of attempts, even though we have told her thats not for us, thats quite hard for both of us.

We should have been on the 4 day course this month but becuase my hubby had a final uni exam we couldn't attend and have been pushed back to September, if we are lucky.  Its the waitging around that I find really hard


----------

